# Guess the Material



## imagine (Mar 13, 2007)

This would have been my submission for the ugly pen contest but my wife likes it to much. Can any body guess what the material is?[}]


----------



## ericw95 (Mar 13, 2007)

Bee or wasp nest? Pomegranite?


----------



## leatherjunkie (Mar 13, 2007)

dyed corn cob?


----------



## les-smith (Mar 13, 2007)

Red Corn.


----------



## NavyDiver (Mar 13, 2007)

Honey comb?


----------



## dfurlano (Mar 13, 2007)

I always get these wrong... sponge?


----------



## laurie sullivan (Mar 13, 2007)

how about a paper wasp nest. sliced and cast.


----------



## wudnhed (Mar 13, 2007)

I Like it! HMMMM......it looks like pomegranate but not sure......not straight enough rows for corn cob........I dunno but still like the pen!


----------



## airrat (Mar 13, 2007)

Candle wax wrapped around the blank and then cast in dyed resin?


Just a wild guess since all the others are taken,  I have yet to try to cast anything, not even sure if that would work.


----------



## BigRob777 (Mar 13, 2007)

I'd have to say some sort of fish skin, like sting ray.  I've caught a couple of 35 pounders.  I still have the stinger from one of them.
Rob


----------



## imagine (Mar 13, 2007)

Good guesses all...but no.[}][]I will give a hint...its not mineral, or animal, nor made by man or insect.[]


----------



## Ron Mc (Mar 13, 2007)

LOL....Is it Okra?


----------



## rangair94 (Mar 13, 2007)

some kind of shell


----------



## ericw95 (Mar 13, 2007)

Coral?


----------



## GaryMGg (Mar 13, 2007)

Blackberries?


----------



## fiferb (Mar 14, 2007)

Honeycomb?


----------



## skiprat (Mar 14, 2007)

You're all wrong!!! It's an Aero Chocolate bar that has passed it's sell by date[]

Cool pen though!!


----------



## huntersilver (Mar 14, 2007)

Wow, it really must have been past its sell date[]


----------



## Penmonkey (Mar 14, 2007)

Is it a sponge?


----------



## johncrane (Mar 14, 2007)

could it be passion-fruit skin.[]


----------



## imagine (Mar 14, 2007)

No one has gotten it right yet! I will just have to post a pic of the offending critter. Later this evening. [}] Everyone is giving me such good ideas for other things to try![] One more hint...It grows on trees.


----------



## ericw95 (Mar 14, 2007)

Banksia pod


----------



## BigRob777 (Mar 14, 2007)

Spanish Moss?  Lichen?


----------



## rangair94 (Mar 14, 2007)

Casuarina Pods


----------



## imagine (Mar 14, 2007)

Getting warmer! Just a little closer to home.(East Tennessee)[]


----------



## ericw95 (Mar 14, 2007)

Tree onion/Honey locust pods/Mimosa pods


----------



## clewless (Mar 14, 2007)

Osage Orange fruit


----------



## imagine (Mar 14, 2007)

OK OK I give, its actually sweet gum balls![]


They weren't very good to chew tho.LoL[]


----------



## BigRob777 (Mar 14, 2007)

Wow.  Nice going.
Rob


----------



## rangair94 (Mar 14, 2007)

I thought about those but they are are small so I didnt think so. I did see a lot of cool things to make pens from looking for the answer. what did you fill them with?


----------



## imagine (Mar 15, 2007)

Allen,
I just used a little CA. OK well maybe a LOT of CA.[][]


----------



## chigdon (Mar 15, 2007)

That has been something I have been planning to try for a very long time.  You beat me to it and it looks very cool.


----------



## Alexander (Mar 15, 2007)

I CANT STAND THE SUSPENSE..... I would have probably guessed coral as well. Possibly a sand/gravel/resin homebrew.


----------



## Fred (Mar 17, 2007)

Danged if you ain't gone and done found a use for those stinking littles balls. Now I just know you will accept the VERY large crate of them that I will send you ASAP!

In all honesty they are very well done. Great job!


----------

